# Animated Obelisk



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Created this peice for Reapers Realm haunted house over in NW Indiana. They are adding a graveyard scene and needed a good hideaway scare. This is what I came up with. I havent recieved the controller yet so I'm triggering the sequence manually.



















And a video of it in action. Video is pretty crappy as my other Digi ran out of battery and there's no sound with this camera either. Anyways, Here's a vid.

Bang :: 100_0624.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_0624


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

O CRAP thats cool & great for a scare-nice work


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is going to get a lot of scares, nice job.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job. That should scare them.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job on the obelisk and the corpsifying, too


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks good..
does that thing spit too..on the vid it looked like something coming out of the mouth


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work!! Did I see it spit,a mist?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice job no both corpsification and animification.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, yeah it does shoot out a 6 foot mist out of the mouth. It's hard to see in the video. My controllers just came in so I'll post a new video with my better camera in a few.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's so cool! Can't wait to see the new video!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Killer! If the motion doesn't get them, the breath will! Excellent!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

video can be seein in my other psot in the showroom section..


----------

